# Hackers Crack Ubisoft's UPlay Service



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

If you've played any recent Ubisoft games, you've probably had to deal with their UPlay service. The company uses the service for DRM, games distribution, and multiplayer.

Apparently, if you have the know-how, it's now a free game giveaway.



> A band of Russian hackers have broken through the security on Ubisoft's PC games launcher uPlay, allowing them free access to the publisher's games.
> 
> The software hack is able to trick uPlay into thinking users already own a particular game, making it available to download at no cost and with no DRM.







Eurogamer

"UPlay? Well, don't mind if I do!"

Even worse for Ubisoft, apparently Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon was lying on the server, ripe for the taking. The game already appears to be making its way to several torrent sites around the internet. 

Ubisoft has issued a statement, claiming that no personal information has been compromised and that they are shutting down UPlay's download service until the problem is resolved. The rest of UPlay's services will remain open, however, so there's that.

Ubi-scoffed at the notion that pirates could crack their system - and now look where we are. Alas, as history as too often show, pride cometh before the fall.

Heh, "cometh".


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess the days of you paying for UPlay is over.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like they're adopting a free-to-uPlay model.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess now it's more U-Play than U-Pay.

This should be renamed into "The Official U-Play Puns Thread".


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2013)

this why you should leave to the pro's and use steam.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 10, 2013)

*U*bisoft got *play*ed. When asked, a spokesmen confirmed they will have a patch *up*...*lay*ter. In the mean time, hackers continue *uplay*ding their downloaded games to servers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 10, 2013)

they better rename their service to U-hacked


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2013)

Flame said:


> this why you should leave to the pro's and use steam.



Err Steam has been cracked for years and available as a wrapper of sorts. Admittedly I have not seen them got quite as soundly as having it downloaded from their own servers but it has long been at the point where semi private FTP sites have long existed to serve them.


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Err Steam has been cracked for years and available as a wrapper of sorts. Admittedly I have not seen them got quite as soundly as having it downloaded from their own servers but it has long been at the point where semi private FTP sites have long existed to serve them.


 
no, no, no... slander! don't put the good steam name in vain.


----------



## NariIro (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to agree steam has been cracked before. Also using steam's encrypted games is as easy as searching for the mythical bird that never dies. But frankly I wish this happened to EA.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 10, 2013)

Never do/store the verification on the client side is what I have understood these days. It's difficult but important to avoid situations like these.

The message and encryption and everything is something that cannot be made perfect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2013)

Heh, I've already been playing Splinter Cell Conviction for a long time with a modified uPlay launcher. I'm not going to pay to get a new activation code. I already paid for it once, why should I pay for it again? This right here proves that invasive DRM (see: all DRM) should be abolished and has little if any efficacy at all.



FAST6191 said:


> Err Steam has been cracked for years and available as a wrapper of sorts. Admittedly I have not seen them got quite as soundly as having it downloaded from their own servers but it has long been at the point where semi private FTP sites have long existed to serve them.


 
Yeah, but at least Steam lets you redownload games without buying a new activation code. Ubisoft says "Oh, you bought a game but you had to reinstall Windows and your key is expired, pay us the price of the retail game and we'll give you a new one."


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 10, 2013)

U-Play free of charge.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

NariIro said:


> I have to agree steam has been cracked before. Also using steam's encrypted games is as easy as searching for the mythical bird that never dies. But frankly I wish this happened to EA.


 
In due time my son, in due time. At which point, we all sit back and rotflmao


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 10, 2013)

now I wait for wii uplay hack


----------



## Devin (Apr 10, 2013)

THAT WOULD EXPLAIN WHY SHLONG WAS PLAYING IT.

I have seen a few downloads on a couple torrents. Don't hate the UPlay-er hate the game


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 10, 2013)

First EA gets hacked, now Ubisoft. Who's next?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 10, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> First EA gets hacked, now Ubisoft. Who's next?


 
Steam, Origin, and Uplay all got hacked before and I don't know if there is anyone else left.. (well one that's a big name anyway)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 10, 2013)

I am curious about that FarCry 3 game and am tempted to actually torrent it, but I would rather get it legit. 

Tempting as it is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

Pretty sure these uPlay puns are uPlayed out.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 11, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I am curious about that FarCry 3 game and am tempted to actually torrent it, but I would rather get it legit.
> 
> Tempting as it is.


Playing it on xbox right now.  Pretty damn addictive single player.  Co-op is passable.  Multiplayer blows but it has a map editor which is pretty cool I guess.


----------

